
Intel's internal blueprints – 20GB of source code, specs – spill onto internet - PatrolX
https://www.theregister.com/2020/08/06/intel_secrets_spill/
======
Traster
Also discussed here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24074588](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24074588)

